# droog en zakelijk taalgebruik



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen:
Ik zou graag weten wat deze zin betekent, mijn Nederlands is niet 100% perfect 

Het vaste gezicht van het bekende BRT/BRTN/VRT-programma Panorama, William Van Laeken, was bekend omwille van zijn droog en zakelijk taalgebruik en zijn zwierige naar het Hollands neigende tongval, vooral zijn harde schrapende g die zoals een rochel klinkt.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.

PS: Mijn excuses als ik een beetje lastig ben, maar ik heb een zwak voor taalgebruik van bekende persoonlijkheden.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

CarlitosMS said:


> Ik zou graag weten wat deze zin betekent, mijn Nederlands is niet 100% perfect
> 
> Het vaste gezicht van het bekende BRT/BRTN/VRT-programma Panorama, William Van Laeken, was bekend omwille van zijn droog en zakelijk taalgebruik en zijn zwierige naar het Hollands neigende tongval, vooral zijn harde schrapende g die zoals een rochel klinkt.


Vreemd, ik zie niet in wat er zo moeilijk is aan deze zin voor iemand die het Nederlands zo goed beheerst als jij.

(Inhoudelijk is het overigens baarlijke nonsens. Van Laeken heeft een verzorgde, maar niettemin onmiskenbaar Vlaamse uitspraak, zonder typisch Hollandse kenmerken en al helemáál niet met een "harde schrapende g die als een rochel klinkt". Tik zijn naam in bij Youtube en beluister zelf enkele fragmenten.)



> PS: Mijn excuses als ik een beetje lastig ben, maar ik heb een zwak voor taalgebruik van bekende persoonlijkheden.


Het is inderdaad niet moeilijk om een rode draad te zien.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Bedankt voor uw antwoord.
Maar wat ik eigenlijk bedoelde is wat "droog" betekent in deze context. Ik weet wél wat "zakelijk" betekent.
Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

CarlitosMS said:


> Maar wat ik eigenlijk bedoelde is wat "droog" betekent in deze context.


Het betekent hier: _zonder opsmuk_, _nuchter_, _no-nonsens_.


----------



## bibibiben

... Ik kan niet anders zeggen dan dat William Van Laeken hier in Nederland een zeer goede indruk zou maken. Opvallend blijft alleen dat hij de slot-n (na stomme e) te uitdrukkelijk uitspreekt. Maar ja, het fragment komt natuurlijk wel uit 1989, dus 28 jaar geleden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Typisch Hollandse uitspraken. Idem voor Jan Becaus, die praatte vroeger ook zo. Gelukkig praat niemand meer zo bij Panorama en Het Journaal.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Typisch Hollandse uitspraken.


O ja? Leg uit.


----------



## Red Arrow

Zoals het citaat zegt. Een 'harde' g. Geen afwisseling tussen [ç] en [x] maar eerder tussen [x] en [χ].

In Vlaanderen zegt men /lɑxt lɛçt lɪçt lɔxt lʏçt/ (of in het Westen met ). Dat doet Van Laeken niet.


----------



## marrish

Red Arrow :D said:


> ... lɑxt lɛçt lɪçt lɔxt  lʏçt


Hoe schrijf je het voorlaatste woord? Ik denk dat ik de andere juist heb: lacht legt ligt (dan wel licht?) en lucht.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Typisch Hollandse uitspraken.



Ha, geen Fries, Drent of Limburger zou dit accent als Hollands willen omschrijven. Typisch Nederlands-Nederlands is het evenmin, want al klinkt het onmiskenbaar als Standaardnederlands, er zit wel degelijk een Vlaams vleugje aan.


----------



## Red Arrow

marrish said:


> Hoe schrijf je het voorlaatste woord? Ik denk dat ik de andere juist heb: lacht legt ligt (dan wel licht?) en lucht.


Hij logt zich in op Wordreference.


bibibiben said:


> Ha, geen Fries, Drent of Limburger zou dit accent als Hollands willen omschrijven. Typisch Nederlands-Nederlands is het evenmin, want al klinkt het onmiskenbaar als Standaardnederlands, er zit wel degelijk een Vlaams vleugje aan.


Ik zeg toch ook niet dat zijn accent Hollands is. Hij heeft een Vlaams accent en vervangt een paar "minderwaardige" Vlaamse klanken door dat wat men in Holland zegt. (maar bijvoorbeeld niet in Nederlands Limburg)


----------



## eno2

CarlitosMS said:


> Het vaste gezicht van het bekende BRT/BRTN/VRT-programma Panorama, William Van Laeken, was bekend omwille van zijn droog en zakelijk taalgebruik en zijn zwierige naar het Hollands neigende tongval, vooral zijn harde schrapende g die zoals een rochel klinkt.
> .



Als je citeert, ben je geacht de link te plaatsen, ik ben daar onmiddellijk voor terechtgewezen.

Droog is nogal pejoratief in de richting van saai en vervelend.

Gezegd van "uitingen en van abstracte zaken zonder iets dat op het gevoel of de verbeelding werkt
= saai3 (1), vervelend
•een droge opsomming van feiten
•een droge studie
•op droge toon waarin geen bepaalde stemming of sterk gevoel doorstraalt" DVD betekenis 10, specifiek in verband met uitingen en toon.

Wijlen Karel Jonckheere was de kampioen van de irritante beklemtoning van de slot - n. Hij liet zelden een ontsnappen.



CarlitosMS said:


> zijn zwierige naar het Hollands neigende tongval, vooral zijn harde schrapende g die zoals een rochel klinkt.



Hij is een zeer goede Belgische AN spreker. Zijn uitspraak roept bij mij geen Hollandse tongval op.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Hij logt zich in op Wordreference.
> 
> Ik zeg toch ook niet dat zijn accent Hollands is.



Wat bedoel je dan met "Typisch Hollandse uitspraken"? En het vervangen van minderwaardige(?) Vlaamse klanken "door dat wat men in Holland zegt"? Dat gaat toch over accent (in de betekenis van 'manier waarop je woorden uitspreekt')?

En wat bedoel je nu precies met "Holland"? Zuid-Holland en Noord-Holland samen? Nou ja, ik kan je zeggen dat het accent van William Van Laeken zeker ook niet lijkt op het Standaardnederlands zoals gesproken in Zuid-Holland en Noord-Holland. Het is simpelweg een categorie apart, maar onmiskenbaar behorend tot het Standaardnederlands.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zoals het citaat zegt.


Nee, nogmaals, dat citaat is voor een groot stuk prietpraat! Laten we het nog eens tegen het licht houden.

"Zijn droge en zakelijke taalgebruik"? Ja, inderdaad, dat wel. Dat was zijn handelsmerk.

"Zijn zwierige naar het Hollands neigende tongval"? _Zwierig_ is niet een woord dat ik met Van Laeken associeer, maar vooruit. Een naar het Hollands neigende tongval is daarentegen gewoon onjuist. Zijn uitspraak is goeddeels neutraal, algemeen Nederlands, wat niet wegneemt dat je onmiddellijk hoort dat hij een Belg en geen Nederlander is. Zijn uitspraak vertoont geen typisch bovenmoerdijkse elementen zoals een gediftongeerde /e/, /o/ en /ø/ en wat dies meer zij, maar wel een lichte, Vlaamse niet-standaardtalige inslag, bijvoorbeeld een Brabantse gemonoftongeerde ij-klank.

"Zijn harde schrapende g die zoals een rochel klinkt"? Iemand als Philip Freriks heeft een ontzettend gutturale, schrapende g die inderdaad als een rochel klink en waaraan het Nederlands zijn reputatie van keelziekte ontleent. Maar Van Laeken heeft zoals alle AN-sprekende Vlamingen een doodgewone Zuid-Nederlandse, niet-schrapende, stemhebbende en stemloze g. Die vergelijking slaat dus nergens op.



> In Vlaanderen zegt men /lɑxt lɛçt lɪçt lɔxt lʏçt/ (of in het Westen met ).



Ik weet niet waar je dat vandaan hebt. Ik heb het nog nooit zo in de vakliteratuur beschreven gezien. /ç/ is het fonetische symbool van wat in het Duits de ich-laut wordt genoemd. Ik hoor een groot verschil tussen de Nederlandse en de Duitse uitspraak van bijvoorbeeld het woord _licht_. Ik spreek in het Nederlands eigenlijk nooit een ich-laut uit. Mijn g-klank wordt licht beïnvloed door de klinker die eraan voorafgaat, dat is normaal, maar het blijven varianten van dezelfde klank /x/.


----------



## Red Arrow

Even een paar opmerkingen:

-Ik had het over de typisch Hollandse uitspraken _van ch en g_ en verwees naar het citaat. (waar dat ook vandaan komt!)

-Willem Van Laeken praatte in 1989 Standaardnederlands, maar Martine Tanghe deed dat ook en zei bijvoorbeeld gewoon /sçitə/ en niet /sxitə/, /sx̠itə/ of /sχitə/.

-Een van de doelen van de BRT / VRT is het promoten van de Nederlandse taal in België. Dat deed William Van Laeken niet. Hij promootte het idee dat het Nederlands louter de taal is van Nederland.

-Met [ç] bedoel ik een palatale variant van [x]. Mijn tong zit duidelijk op een andere positie (dichter bij [j]) bij lacht en licht. Het ç-symbool werd al eerder door andere Vlaamse leden op Wordreference gebruikt en komt eveneens ook in dit boek en in dit artikel over harde en zachte g's. Misschien is dit helemaal niet het juiste symbool en misschien is de palatalisering sterker in Duitsland. Daar ga ik geen uitspraak over doen. Maar palataal is de zicht-klank zeker.

Klinkt dit niet gepalataliseerd dan?
Bron: Het journaal - Het journaal 13u | VRT NU

-Ik denk dat men vaak enkel rekening houdt men het verschil tussen uvulair en velaire wrijfklanken. De uvulaire zijn dan 'hard' en de velaire 'zacht'. De Noord-Brabander Marc-Marie Huijbregts is daar een mooi voorbeeld van. Hij vindt het niet leuk dat als Vlamingen hem nadoen, ze schrapend praten. Hij vindt zelf dat hij een zachte g heeft, maar daar is het Vlaamse publiek het niet mee eens. Er zijn dus eigenlijk 3 gradaties. (4 als je West-Vlaams meetelt)


Hans Molenslag said:


> bijvoorbeeld een Brabantse gemonoftongeerde ij-klank.


In het filmpje zegt hij [ɛ:i]. Duidelijk Belgisch, maar toch echt niet gemonoftongeerd.


			
				Hans Molenslag said:
			
		

> "Zijn harde schrapende g die zoals een rochel klinkt"? Iemand als Philip Freriks heeft een ontzettend gutturale, schrapende g die inderdaad als een rochel klink en waaraan het Nederlands zijn reputatie van keelziekte ontleent. Maar Van Laeken heeft zoals alle AN-sprekende Vlamingen een doodgewone Zuid-Nederlandse, niet-schrapende, stemhebbende en stemloze g. Die vergelijking slaat dus nergens op.


Heb je überhaupt naar het filmpje geluisterd?  Het gaat hier natuurlijk niet over hoe Van Laeken nu praat, maar hoe hij vroeger praatte.


----------

